# NEW promotion: $5 Uberpool rides anywhere in San Francisco. Lyft: $2.25



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

This is SENT to all customers

http://blog.uber.com/SFpoolparty

"
uberPOOL *anywhere* in San Francisco for *$5.*

Whether you're craving dim sum from a restaurant across town or you're headed to the office, all uberPOOL trips that start and end in SF are $5 beginning today for a limited time."

Lyft's was a text message. Said the same thing but it's $2.25.

Do you think its temporary?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Uber's ultimate wet dream... Uber bus!


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

It's scary that they are doing a $5 flat fee because, so many of their "temporary rates" have always have become permanent


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

kel said:


> It's scary that they are doing a $5 flat fee because, so many of their "temporary rates" have always have become permanent


Temporary until they go even lower!

Why us it that not so many people have figured that out?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kel said:


> This is SENT to all customers
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/SFpoolparty
> 
> ...


POST # 1 / @ kel : ♤♡♢♧ Just another Travis
inspired clusterf☆☆k. Any word from HQ
on subsidizing the difference between $5 and
actual "fare"?

☆ ☆ ☆ #THE TRUTH ABOUT #FUBER ☆ ☆ ☆
AVARICE+DECEIT+HUBRIS+SCHADENFREUDE


----------

